# raceé



## Ayocuam

Hola, estoy leyendo una novela brasileña en la que dos mujeres comparan las cualidades de otras dos, dicen que una muy hermosa y que la otra es "muito mais raceé".

Así, con acento, no aparece en ninguno de los diccionarios en línea que conozco y Google me da sólo 663 resultados o "hits" (nunca una búsqueda me habia dado tan pocos), pero ninguno es en portugués, y la mayoría son con mayúscula al final (raceÉ).

Ojalá alguno de los amigos brasileños que frecuentan el foro me pueda ayudar.

Muchas gracias


----------



## Carfer

Suponho que será '_racée_', o termo francês que significa com '_classe_', com '_raça_', '_distinta_', mas os brasileiros dirão.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Hola, Ayocuam,
_racée_ é a forma feminina em francês de _racé._

Como Carfer já disse, significa elegante, chique, distinta, classuda (pop.), etc...

Esse termo francês só é empregado em meios mais cultos e portanto raro de ser ouvido. É até surpreendente que tenha sido usado numa novela.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Eu considero tal termo absolutamente *classista, racista e insultante*. Deve de ser banido da língua. E os que usam deles, melhor não o dizerem.


----------



## Fer BA

Ayocuam,

¡¡bienvenida al foro!!  ¿De quién es la novela y cuando fue escrita? 

(suena a SXIX....tanto por el uso del francés -muy propio de la oligarquía brasilera de entonces-, como por la ideología)


----------



## Carfer

XiaoRoel said:


> Eu considero tal termo absolutamente *classista, racista e insultante*. Deve de ser banido da língua. E os que usam deles, melhor não o dizerem.


 
Talvez não seja preciso ir tão longe, Xiao, ou melhor, o que haverá que banir será o racismo, o classismo e a falta de respeito pelos outros e é da sociedade, não da língua, porque palavras para designar essas realidades hão-de sempre ser precisas enquanto elas existirem ou, se algum dia forem suprimidas, como esperamos, para nos lembrarmos do que eram e de que algum dia existiram. Desculpa a comparação, mas não é por abolirmos a palavra 'merda' que ela deixa de existir... e de cheirar mal. 
Mas concordo contigo que 'racé' é um termo que devia ser visto como pejorativo em vez de laudatório. No fim de contas, os animais é que costumam ser _'de raça'_ e ter '_pedigree_'. Um abraço


----------



## XiaoRoel

Essa palavra nem do idioma é: só uma canalhice, um "_bibelot_" vão e irrespeitoso para com as pessoas que discrimina pela cor da pele (para mim o racismo é um feito incompreensível, e ainda mais as ânsias de genética branca dalguns brasileiros pretos que conheci, uma sorte de síndrome de Estocolmo), fruto dessa ideologia racista, classista e irrespeitosa que bem denúncias. Nada se passava por esta palavra, tal como a nefasta ideologia que a produziu, morresse e fosse botada na lixeira.


----------



## Ayocuam

Carfer, GOODVIEW:
¿entonces es un error tipográfico en la impresión?
Muchas gracias por su respuesta!

XiaoRoel:
Entiendo que te molesta el término, pero con tus comentarios sigo sin entender lo que quiere decir en buen español (o no tan bueno, jejeje). Tu enojo parte del caso de que se trate de un "typo". Si es el caso, entonces  ¿no existe raceé, así, con acento en la segunda 'e'?
Agradezco tu aportación

Fer BA: 
Lamento desilusionarte en dos sentidos  
1.- En dado caso, seré bienvenidO .
2.- Es novela informal contemporánea (escrita en 1996).
La intención es lo que cuenta, gracias mil.

  

Para que no haya más personas ofendidas por el término, aclaro que el personaje que utiliza esa palabra lo hace calificando a su propia hija, afirmando que es mejor pareja para casarse con "el muchacho". 

  

¡Saludos a todos!


----------



## Carfer

Ayocuam said:


> Carfer, GOODVIEW:
> ¿entonces es un error tipográfico en la impresión?


 
Sim, é. _'Racé_', fem. '_racée_' é a grafia correcta.


----------



## Fer BA

Ayocuam,

entonces ¡¡bienvenid*o* al foro!! 

ninguno de los dos puntos me desilusiona....la primer confusión me preocuparía en otro lugar, en un bar por ejemplo, pero no en un foro...
de la segunda, me quedaría por saber si el uso del término es irónico (o el tratamiento del personaje que lo enuncia) o no....

Espero que Carfer conteste, pero, concuerdo con él en que no es un error tipográfico, es una palabra francesa.

Espero que Xiao responda por una traducción al catellano, pero creo que no hay tantas expresiones racistas y clasistas como para dar los matices que tiene el francés al respecto.


----------



## XiaoRoel

La grafía correcta en francés, ya que es un adjetivo femenino, es *racée*, _racé_ es una bárbara adaptación, como de quiero y no puedo. En español no hay nada parecido. Aquí en España, _raza_ no tiene connotaciones negativas (a no ser para cuatro matados fascistas, racistas y xenófobos, más gamberros que otra cosa). La mayoría convivimos con otras razas sin mayoe problema y ser del color o de la etnia que se no es, en general ningún problema. También es verdad que más de la mitad de la población es de ideología progresista, y los demás bastante centristas o desinteresados. Yo contaría en un 7 u 8 % el porcentaje de población algo racista. 
Otro asunto es el de los musulmanes, que aquí llamamos moros (1.300 años de enfrentamientos y guerras, 800 de ellos de guerra abierta en la Península Ibérica que pretendieron conquistar y la población gitana, marginada en guettos desde su llegada a la Península hace unos 500 años. Este racismo interno y el antimusulman es una lacra que afecta a sentimientos profundos, pero a nivel legal hay igualdad absoluta y a eso nos tenemos.
Por tanto en español de España no hay nada parecido, ya que a la gente "chic" el problema del color de piel no preocupa más que en la cuestión del broceado y la crema de protección solar.
No sé en la América de habla española con indios y negros y mulatos. Yo creo que allí es mas un problema de ricos y pobres que de color de  a día de hoy.
_Si se hace una traducción del texto, habría que dejar esta palabra tal cual el original y poner una nota explicativa sobre el uso y connotaciones_.¡Lo que más disgusta a un traductor!
Pensando sobre el tema, se me ocurre una traducción, pero sin la connotación de blanqueamiento de la piel, sólo con la de orgullo de casta y con una grafía bárbara del original: "*Tiene mucho pedigrí*", y si la tradujese al gallego lo transcribiría con gheada. "_Ten muito pedighrí_" donde la gh suena desde como una [x] a una  con una amplia gama de realizaciones en todo el occidente gallego.


----------



## Carfer

Segundo o dicionário de francês/espanhol de WR:

*racé*
adj
1.(animal) de raza. 
*2.(persona) con clase*

Parece-me que tem que ser um erro tipográfico. A forma feminina não acarreta a transferência do acento para o segundo 'e' e, tal como está escrito, não creio que seja uma adaptação do termo francês para o português.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Gostaria de esclarecer, mais uma vez, que esse termo não é corrente aqui no brasil. Eu diria que apenas pessoas que falam francês o usariam. Portanto não tem nada a ver com a sociedade brasileira.
Trata-se de um neologismo francês que, segundo o Lexilogos, data de um texto de Guy de Maupassant de 1890:

*A. −* [En parlant d'un animal] Qui est de race pure, en présente tous les caractères. _Les cheptels et les étalons racés_ (Martin du G., _Devenir_, 1909, p. 190). 
*B. −* [En parlant d'une pers.; corresp. à _race_ I A 2 a] Qui a de la race; qui a de la distinction, de l'élégance, de la finesse, au physique et/ou au moral. [_L'homme des faubourgs_]_ sentit tout de suite ce qu'il y avait de spirituel et de racé dans cette vraie petite Française, si fine et si vivace_ (Benjamin, _Gaspard_, 1915, p. 92). V. _centre_ I C ex. 4. − [_P. méton._; en parlant d'un attribut de la pers.] _Allure racée._ _Admirer cette élégance si naturellement racée, ce veston qui, même fatigué, tombait si bien_ (Arnoux, _Solde_, 1958, p. 42). 
− _P. anal._ [En parlant d'un inanimé, d'une œuvre, d'un produit] _Voiture racée; avion, bateau aux lignes racées._ _Écrire une note sur un bon livre − et surtout sur un livre assez racé_ (Du Bos, _Journal_, 1925, p. 234). 

*Prononc. et Orth.:* [ʀase]. Att. ds _Ac._ 1935. *Étymol. et Hist. *1890 _allure racée_ ici, d'une femme (Maupass., _Contes et nouv._, t. 1, Inutile beauté, p. 1145). Dér. de _race*_; suff. _-é*_. *Fréq. abs. littér.:* 22. *Bbg.* Quem. _DDL_ t. 13.

O termo não tem nada a ver com a cor da pele mas faz analogia com animais de raça, especificamente com cavalos. Diz-se de cavalos que têm _atitude_ (termo utilisado no Brasil entre criadores de cavalos, correspondente a _allure_ em francês) e se estende a pessoas.
Se fosse um termo racista teria uma conotação pejorativa e, no entanto, tem significado tão somente laudatório.



> ¿entonces es un error tipográfico en la impresión?




Ayocuam, é certamente um erro tipográfico. Nas definições acima você encontrará o termo usado tanto no masculino, _*racé*_, quanto no feminino, *racée*.


----------



## Fer BA

GOODVIEW said:


> Se fosse um termo racista teria uma conotação pejorativa e, no entanto, tem significado tão somente laudatório.


 
1 - eu vi _racée_, não _raceé. _perdão, então é um erro tipográfico.
2 - _Se fosse um termo racista_....Por qué? Um racista acha que _ter raça_ é laudatorio, né? E hão muitos racistas...e Brasil não é uma exceção. Por isso perguntei se o tratamento é irônico ou não....


----------



## Nanon

GOODVIEW said:


> *B. −* *[En parlant d'une pers.; corresp. à race I A 2 a]* Qui a de la race; qui a de la distinction, de l'élégance, de la finesse, au physique et/ou au moral.
> <...>
> Se fosse um termo racista teria uma conotação pejorativa e, no entanto, tem significado tão somente laudatório.



Goodview e Fer BA, eu estou usando o mesmo dicionário. A definição de _race _I A 2 a é: "Origine noble; _p. méton._, élégance,  distinction naturelle". Em toda a parte I, o termo é aplicado a pessoas. Isto indicaria conotações classistas e não racistas no francês (bom, na verdade, racismo e classismo vão juntos, não é?) Tem significado laudatório sim, no sentido da identificação com a classe dominante, não com a classe dominada. Eu também pensava (como a maioria dos falantes, provavelmente) que era por associação com animais de raça, mas parece que pode ser por analogia com famílias nobres. Sempre se aprende alguma coisa...


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Goodview e Fer BA, eu estou usando o mesmo dicionário. A definição de _race _I A 2 a é: "Origine noble; _p. méton._, élégance, distinction naturelle". Em toda a parte I, o termo é aplicado a pessoas. Isto indicaria conotações classistas e não racistas no francês (bom, na verdade, racismo e classismo vão juntos, não é?) Tem significado laudatório sim, no sentido da identificação com a classe dominante, não com a classe dominada. Eu também pensava (como a maioria dos falantes, provavelmente) que era por associação com animais de raça, mas parece que pode ser por analogia com famílias nobres. Sempre se aprende alguma coisa...


 
No essencial concordo consigo, Nanon. Creio que em português o termo também tem, em geral, um significado mais classista do que racista. A palavra portuguesa '_raça_' partilha, de resto, muitas das acepções com o francês, inclusivamente a conexão com a aristocracia. Mas não creio que seja esse o ponto que o Xiao quis sublinhar nem julgo que a associação com a aristocracia modifique o ponto de vista dele. Parece-me que o que ele quis dizer é que há determinadas palavras que traduzindo atitudes ou comportamentos socialmente inadmissíveis ou censuráveis deveriam ser banidas da língua, neste caso específico até pela agravante de se tratar dum termo importado. Não é a minha perspectiva, mas acho que temos pelo menos que lhe reconhecer alguma razão na medida em que a palavra 'raça' e conexas tem hoje em dia manifesta má fama, fruto das ideologias racistas e dos crimes que em seu nome foram cometidos nos últimos séculos e particularmente no que antecedeu. 
A associação com a ideia de aristocracia também não ajuda à sua boa imagem, porque a aristocracia, pelo menos a aristocracia de sangue, já não é um valor hoje em dia, talvez se possa até mesmo dizer que é um valor negativo, por aquilo que implica de recusa da igualdade dos seres humanos que hoje tentamos, com esforço e nem sempre com êxito, impor.
Na realidade, se ainda há um domínio onde aceitamos o termo '_raça' _sem demasiada pele-de-galinha, será o dos animais, em relação aos quais a diferenciação não nos choca, quer no que respeita á sua classificação quer ao valor que lhes atribuimos (na verdade, quando dizemos _'animal de raça_' é duma 'aristocracia' animal que estamos a falar, não é?). Mas, para o que nos interessa, essa ligação não é positiva, antes pelo contrário, porque na nossa cultura a comparação dos humanos com animais é geralmente entendida como pejorativa. 
Ou seja e em resumo, a palavra e suas derivadas carregam hoje consigo uma tripla carga negativa quando as aplicamos a seres humanos: o racismo, o classismo e a comparação destes com animais. O seu teor laudatório empalidece perante essas realidades e pode fazer incorrer o falante no risco de ser mal entendido. Não acredito que seja motivo para as banirmos da língua, mas é certamente razão para pelo menos ter cuidado com o uso de expressões como '_racé_' referindo-nos a seres humanos, bem como outras provenientes de quadros mentais, sociais ou morais que hoje já não fazem (ou não deveriam fazer) parte dos nossos valores, a menos, claro, que consigamos dissociar o termo de toda a ganga negativa que o circunda, o que julgo que não será o caso. Seja como for, estou para aqui a falar e a pensar que esta questão só é relevante na medida em que interesse a ayocuam conhecer as eventuais conotações da palavra, já que não cabe aqui, nem seria lógico, fazer sobre ela um julgamento moral por julgamento moral. E sobre isso, tal como a Nanon, penso que também no português ela se usa com um sentido positivo, laudatório, mas com propensão para ser cada vez mais ambígua e, quem sabe, para acabar por cair para o outro lado.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Nanon said:


> Goodview e Fer BA, eu estou usando o mesmo dicionário. A definição de _race _I A 2 a é: "Origine noble; _p. méton._, élégance, distinction naturelle". Em toda a parte I, o termo é aplicado a pessoas. Isto indicaria conotações classistas e não racistas no francês (bom, na verdade, racismo e classismo vão juntos, não é?) Tem significado laudatório sim, no sentido da identificação com a classe dominante, não com a classe dominada. Eu também pensava (como a maioria dos falantes, provavelmente) que era por associação com animais de raça, mas parece que pode ser por analogia com famílias nobres. Sempre se aprende alguma coisa...


 
Bonjour Nanon,
Concordo com você em parte pois fineza, elegância, distinção são sempre medidos de acordo com os padrões da classe dominante. Mas apesar de o classismo ir de mãos dadas com o racismo (abomináveis e inaceitáveis), não faz com que _racé_ seja um adjetivo racista.

Por outro lado, a analogia entre familias de linhagem nobre e animais de linhagem nobre é quase que natural, se visto por uma ótica classista. Eu diria que a origem do termo está a cavalo entre essas duas vertentes.

No entanto, qualquer que seja a origem do termo, entendo que ele adquira uma coloração própria dependendo do contexto em que é utilisado. Não acho que por ter nascido, quem sabe, em berço esnobe, deva ser proscrito.  Mesmo porque extrapolou seu significado original, como se vê nas definições apresentadas mais acima, podendo ser aplicado também às qualidades morais de uma pessoa e inclusive a objetos.  

Quando se fala que uma pessoa é _racée_, não se está querendo dizer necessariamente que seus atributos estão de acordo com os padrões da classe dominante mas pode ser aplicado a qualquer pessoa que seja garbosa (_qui ait de l'allure_), ou que tenha nobreza de espírito, ou carregue consigo uma certa majestade, que tenha postura... E, afinal de contas, pessoas desse tipo encontram-se em qualquer classe social...

Na verdade se formos analisar uma quantidade de termos, veremos que têm a mesma origem classista de _racé._ Acabo de usar dois bons exemplos: _*nobreza*; *majestade*... _

No final das contas, o que importa é o viés que se dá ao texto.


----------



## Carfer

Nisso também estou de acordo consigo, Goodview. Continuo a pensar que o sentido actual é laudatório, mas o que eu queria dizer é que há palavras que, com o tempo, se vão tornando progressivamente mal aceites pela carga simbólica que carregam (estou-me a lembrar das_ 'xxxperson', _ex -'_xxxman',_ do inglês depois que se impuseram valores feministas) e creio que '_racé_' é uma delas. Eu próprio comecei a ter relutância em usá-las ('_racé_' não será o caso típico, porque é muito infrequente, mas faz parte do lote) não pelo juízo que faço delas, mas por aquilo que outros vêem nelas. E como não quero ser mal entendido...


----------



## Fer BA

Nanon:

Muito obrigado, acho que agora temos tudo muito mais claro. Também acredito que foi um termo muito usado a _l'Ancien Régime_, quando classe e raça era quease a mesma coisa...(lembro ter falado isso com meu professor de francês, há muitos anos...les racés, les bien nés...).

Ayocuam, você acha que o uso do termo é irônico ou não?


----------



## Ayocuam

En el texto de referencia, no es ironía, sino todo un halago... ya más entrado en el tema, puedo decirles que la muchacha con "muito mais raceé" es noble, leal, sincera, etc., mientras que la hermosa es materialista, además de... ¿cómo podría decirlo? "de dudosa calidad moral" . Creo que sí se refiere a que tiene más clase, pero como persona (valores humanos, no económicos, no sociales).

Les reitero mi agradecimiento a todos por sus respuestas y comentarios, jamás imaginé que mi consulta diera lugar a tanto esfuerzo de su parte. A los amigos de Portugal y de Brasil, una disculpa por usar sólo español, pero mi portugués escrito es peor que pésimo.

Y ya que viene al caso, cito una frase que usaba con mis compañeros universitarios:

_No es mejor quien tiene piel, ojos o cabello más claros, sino quien tiene principios, voluntad e ideales más claros._

Porque no importa mi color de piel, pues tengo el dolor moreno
Un abrazo fraternal


----------



## Nanon

Concuerdo con todo lo anterior.
Y si se me permite una opinión personal en este espacio: por muy laudativo que sea el sentido de la palabra, la detesto y no la uso por todas las razones aquí (brillantemente) expuestas. No puedo desterrarla del diccionario, pero sí de mi vocabulario.
Fer BA tiene razón en cuanto a la reminiscencia del _Ancien Régime_, pues si me refiero a la definición citada por Goodview, el uso fue registrado por Maupassant, ya al final del siglo XIX. Es una de esas palabras anacrónicas y reveladoras de la clase a la que el mismo Maupassant pertenecía. Este vocabulario tiene la vida dura: hace poco al actual presidente de Francia se le criticó por el uso del término "bien nacido"...
Además, la adopción de esta voz francesa agrega una dimensión adicional de esnobismo al discurso de la mujer que la usa en portugués ¿cierto?


----------



## Carfer

Nanon said:


> Además, la adopción de esta voz francesa agrega una dimensión adicional de esnobismo al discurso de la mujer que la usa en portugués ¿cierto?


 
Absolutamente, Nanon. Aliás, entremear palavras francesas no discurso corrente sempre foi característica das classes altas portuguesas (e julgo que também das brasileiras). Até finais dos anos sessenta, pelo menos, era comum. Depois disso, o francês perdeu um bocado do seu '_chic_' quando se transformou em língua de emigrantes, quando o '_boom_' da escolarização o vulgarizou nas classes médias e quando começou a perder terreno para o inglês como língua de cultura.


----------



## Carfer

Ayocuam said:


> En el texto de referencia, no es ironía, sino todo un halago... ya más entrado en el tema, puedo decirles que la muchacha con "muito mais raceé" es noble, leal, sincera, etc., mientras que la hermosa es materialista, además de... ¿cómo podría decirlo? "de dudosa calidad moral" .


 
O lugar-comum, claro!
Mas o curioso, então, se entendi bem, é que 'racée' aparece como substantivo!! Fico com a ideia de que o autor não deve saber bem do que está a falar. Provavelmente só quer dar-se ares.


----------



## Nanon

Exatamente, Carfer!  Como é possível essa menina *ter "muito mais *raceé"?  Aliás, se não erro, trata-se de um romance brasileiro no qual a conotação do francês como língua de emigrantes está excluída. Ficamos apenas com o falso chique... Bom, isso não soa muito indulgente. Não sei se quem quer dar-se ares é o autor é ou é a mulher que fala...


----------



## Fer BA

Vou mudar para o castelhano um pouco...estou um pouco dormido....

Nanon, fantástico el detectar el uso de palabras que nos han metido durante siglos como positivas (y no lo son). Yo tengo la suerte (y la desgracia) de haber ido a un colegio donde varios profesores pertenecían a la nobleza española (o por ahí), y mi recuerdo y mi percepción es que ninguno del resto era tan sucio (literalmente) ni tenía tanto rancio olor a sudor como ellos....esas son cosas irrelevantes para un adulto, pero dejan algún tipo de marca en la niñez...mi imagen de la noblez (la española para empezar y de allí el resto) es la de un señor con cara de idiota y _olor a pata _que desaforadamente grita _¡¡porque no te callas, porque no te calllas!!!_

Ayocuam, lo siento, entiendo que la lengua dice otra cosa cuando usamos _noble_ o de _más clase_, como vos decís, pero a mí me vienen a la cabeza basicamente imágenes negativas....la de un estanciero prepotente, explotador, de raigambre delincuente y probablemente violador de niñas......la de un patético conde encerrado en una mansión que se cae a pedazos


----------



## GOODVIEW

> Continuo a pensar que o sentido actual é laudatório, mas o que eu queria dizer é que há palavras que, com o tempo, se vão tornando progressivamente mal aceites pela carga simbólica que carregam (estou-me a lembrar das_ 'xxxperson', _ex -'_xxxman',_ do inglês depois que se impuseram valores feministas) e creio que '_racé_' é uma delas.


 
Na verdade, depois que inventaram os termos "politicamente corretos", como os que você citou, Carter, as palavras passaram a adquirir conotações terríveis. Em certas situações, se você não escolhe com cuidado as palavras a serem usadas em determinados assuntos, e isso pressupõe que esteja atualizado com a lista do momento de palavras aceitas, você pode, com toda a ingenuidade e sem a menor intenção, ferir susceptibilidades.
 
 



> Nanon, fantástico el detectar el uso de palabras que nos han metido durante siglos como positivas (y no lo son).





>




As palavras nascem, vão ganhando espaço e acabam adquirindo conotações. Se formos analisar tanto o portugues, quanto o espanhol, o frances, etc..., veremos que as línguas entendem como positivas uma quantidade de palavras que, no fundo, louvam a riqueza, a nobreza, etc..., privilégios das classes abastadas. Palavras desse tipo são usadas no dia a dia e, apesar de fazerem alusão a condições das classes financeiramente superiores, não costumam ser vistas sob um prisma classista:
- Sua filha é uma princesinha / fulano é um lorde / gesto nobre / nobre colega / fidalguia / nobreza de caráter / riqueza de espírito / rima rica / cores ricas / _noblesse oblige (_expressão que ganhou o mundo_) _/... e por aí vai.
Como amante de palavras, prefiro sempre tentar resgatá-las dessas “prisões conotativas” em que tentam confiná-las. Afinal, as palavras não são necessariamente laudatórias ou pejorativas, é o uso que se faz delas e o contexto em que estão inseridas que vão lhes conferir sentidos específicos. 
É interessante notar que temos em português brasileiro a palavra _raçudo_ para designar pessoa que demonstra valentia, garra, raça (raça no sentido de gana, brio, determinação; termo muito usado no futebol: O Flamengo é um time de raça!). 
 
A propósito de interpretações e leituras contraditórias, Bernard Shaw tem uma frase impagável sobre a (falta de) comunicação que diz:
The single biggest problem in communication is the illusion that it has taken place. 

Ayacuam,
Um forte abraço pra você também!


----------

